# Swedish mastership SM 2011



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Last week end we had paul Hartley and Dave Bumford as judges and guests in Sweden. We are honored and so pleased to have had the opportunity to meet and learn from these gentlemen!

Each judge picked out top five as BIS1-2-3-4-5. Then they had to decide together which one they wanted to place as SM1-2-3. We also have pet Class in Sweden. Standard was on saturday and PC on Sunday.

I'm so happy and proud! take a look at my winning list (TAMs-Liselott Aronsson)!

SMS1-11: TAMs Observing Jupiter, pearl, breeder/owner: *Liselott Aronsson* 
SMS2-11: TAMs Åska, blue, breeder/owner: *Liselott Aronsson* 
SMS3-11: TAMs Known As Kacy, svart, breeder/owner: *Liselott Aronsson*/Birgitta Gutke

Pauls 1-5 (out of 54 mice)
BIS1 TAMs Observing Jupiter, breeder/owneruppf/äg, *Liselott Aronsson* (CERT 90p)
BIS2 TAMs Åska, blue, breeder/owner,* Liselott Aronsson* (CERT 95p)
BIS3 TAMs Known As Kacy, svart, breeder/owner, *Liselott Aronsson*/Birgitta Gutke (CERT 93p)
BIS4 TAMs Jolly Jack sö cr ssh, breeder/owner,* Liselott Aronsson* (CERT 90p)
BIS5 Facing The Giants sö cr, breeder/owner, Anette Ajanki (PK 88p)

Daves 1-5 (out of 53 mice)
BIS1 TAMs Åska, blue, breeder/owner, *Liselott Aronsson* (CERT 98p)
BIS2 Wilma, Himalaya, breeder/owner, Kent Ivarsen (CERT 96p)
BIS3 Happy Halloween, pearl, breeder/owner, unknown/*Liselott Aronsson* (CERT 95p)
BIS4 Necropolis Loss Of Memory, pew, breeder/owner, K. Airaksinen/*L. Aronsson* (CERT 95p)
BIS5 TAMs Quality Ebony, svart, breeder/owner, *Liselott Aronsson* (CERT 94p)

PC

SMP1-11: TAMs Unique, spl, breeder/owner: *Liselott Aronsson *
SMP2-11: TAMs Observing Jupiter, pearl, breeder/owner: *Liselott Aronsson* 
SMP3-11: Unik, ar ev, breeder/owner: kent Ivarsen

Pauls 1-5 (out of 41 mice)
BP1 Morkullans Yesterdäj, breeder/owner: Grodan Elleby/Anna Aspelin
BP2 Ettamin,breeder/owner: Kent Ivarsen
BP3 Åreskutan, breeder/owner: Anette Ajanki
BP4 TAMs Observing Jupiter, breeder/owner: *Liselott Aronsson*
BP5 Yvette, breeder/owner: Kent Ivarsen

Daves 1-5 (out of 45 mice)
BP1 Vattnadals Nybble breeder/owner: Elin Mattsson/Anna Aspelin
BP2 TAMs Unique, breeder/owner:* Liselott Aronsson*
BP3 Unik, breeder/owner: Kent Ivarsen
BP4 TAMs Diki-Diki, breeder/owner: *Liselott Aronsson*/Anette Ajanki
BP5 TAMs Observing Jupiter, breeder/owner: *Liselott Aronsson*

I haven't pics of them all but here is my SM-winners

TAMs Observing Jupiter, pearl, SM1, SM-PC2, BIS1, BP4 CERT









TAMs Åska (Thunder), SM2, BIS1, BIS2, 2xCERT









TAMs Known As Kacy, SM3, BIS3 CERT









TAMs Unique, splash, SM-PC1. BP2









:dance


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks, SarahC for helping me to contact Paul! With out you we had never let to know Paul and Dave :gwavebw


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Pics from the show 

Paul Hartley and his secretary Linnea Tyseng



















David Bumford and his secretary Kerstin Lundkvist



















Trying their very best to place SM1-2-3



















Random pics

David just found a splash ^^










all cages









dinner in the dark. It was freezing cold outside!









In the cottage


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Wonderful snapshot of the event.Congratulations on your wins :clap


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Congratulations, Liselott!

Roland


----------

